# Sony Ericsson K800i



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Just thought I would do a little review on this phone while I sit waiting patiently for my car to be repaired. Seeing as this is the photgraphy section I thought I would share with you the soon to be legendary new offering from SE.

The K800i :thumb:

Johnnyopolis (of Clean and Shiny fame) tips up round my house the other night for a beer with a new phone 

I get out my sparkling new P990i and show it off a bit. 

John then shows me his new K800i 

What a serious piece of kit that is!










3.2 Megapixel camera on this badboy with Sony's superb point and click Cybershot technology

Now then...

I thought it was good. Very good. Certainly in the phones excellent 'thumbnail viewer' until I saw some of the pics going around the net which people have taken using this camera phone....

WOW!!  

My P990i only has a 2mg camera on in  and its supposed to be the best thing since slice bread (other than the camera the Wifi rocks, the screen is amazing, the 'out the box' firmware is not as buggy as previous P series phones and it has lots of gadgets on it I like such as the business card reader)

It is not a patch on the W800! Not in the slightest!!

If you like having a super camera phone in your pocket then this is the best I have seen released yet.

John mentioned how he was always on the move and never had his camera with him. Seeing so many cars, new products, half naked female models etc he felt he needed something he could rely on.

Get this phone! (I am seriously considering having one as a second phone-simply because I am a gadget freak!)

Found this little gem taken with one on another forum


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, i've just bought a K800i too and am very pleased with it so far :thumb: 

I had a W810i but did'nt need a 'Walkman' phone that much as i just use my ipod.

The 'Cybershot' branded K800i is more suited to my needs but i must admit the 'Wi-Fi' on the P990i really does appeal too


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

2.2 MP on the P990i! I was waiting for that, was expecting it to have like 5 or 6 MP! Dissapointed Now


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

I bought the K800i just b4 my holliday.. awesome camera phone for sizzle. 
Still, not good enough to exchange my precious canon yet lol


----------



## matt_mph (Jul 26, 2006)

I got the sister phone the W800 and the cam on that is amazing as well, love to get a K800 but is out my range for the time being


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Had one for a while now, only thing I dont like is the lack of LED flash, now I cant see where im going when its dark lol


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

rallymad_nad said:


> Had one for a while now, only thing I dont like is the lack of LED flash, now I cant see where im going when its dark lol


absolutely the same here mate. i ALWAYS use to use the torch function on the w800i, its was very useful


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

oh and yeah, i have the k800i. all the pics i take are with this


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

I have the K800i too and its a great phone! Didn't pay that much for it either as I was due for a renewal with Vodafone :thumb: 
Alex


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

You can get a torch for the K800i, it's not as good as the one on the K750i but it's still better than nothing:

http://torchk800.matlista.se/Torch.jar

- Connect the K800i to the PC, put the file in the 'Other' folder.
- Disconnect phone
- Browse to 'Media Album' - Other with the phone
- Select 'Torch' and install to 'Applications'
- Select 'No' when it asks about the camera

Or you could try this one:

http://torchk800.matlista.se/Light.jar

It's not a torch but it does illuminate the whole screen which, again, helps to see what you're doing.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Had mine about 2 weeks now, and what an awesome phone.

I really think that SE are the best phones around, so easy to navigate.

The videoDJ function is really fun too and the camera speaks for itself.


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

I've had a K800i for ages.

Taken to alot of shows and just use that to take all my pictures now.

Got a 1GB M2 from Car phone warehouse for it.


----------

